# Raleigh Record?



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2019)

Im guessing this is a touring bike? Pretty cool color combo. Any idea on what year it might be? @SirMike1983


----------



## s1b (Oct 13, 2019)

Not sure of year. Nice looking bike


----------



## juvela (Oct 13, 2019)

-----

Thanks very much for posting!   

Not really "touring" - one might term it "recreation" or "club."

Date near to 1970.

~1971 was final year for these Huret "ponji stick" shift levers.

Rear mech and pedals not original.  Original pedals would have either been Raleigh 100 or Union 40U.  Original rear mech Huret Allvit.

Somewhat difficult to imagine Raleigh emblem on Bluemels is original, but SirMike is sure to know...  

This was the bottom of the line dropbar tenspeed of the time.

Here is the manufacturer's catalogue page for the 1970 model year.  You can see that accessories such as mudguards, bottle holder, brake lever hoods and pump holder represent post-manufacture additions:







-----


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting!
> 
> ...



Thanks, really appreciate the info!!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 13, 2019)

The Record is a basic road bike. The Bluemels are a nice addition. Color is interesting. It's a solid, 10-speed bike for general purpose riding. Clean it up and ride it. They're a lot of fun on a smooth, fast road.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2019)

Cleaned up!


----------



## wrongway (Jan 21, 2020)

Rollfaster, does yours have a serial number on top of the top tube near the seat post? Possibly a 5 digit number? My BSA does and I think that might make it a 1972. It has those long shift levers, though, so.......


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 21, 2020)

wrongway said:


> Rollfaster, does yours have a serial number on top of the top tube near the seat post? Possibly a 5 digit number? My BSA does and I think that might make it a 1972. It has those long shift levers, though, so.......



It’s not in my possession, I’ll ask the owner.


----------



## Lamont (Jan 21, 2020)

Ive not seen before a Record in that Orange color...  dont see it in the catalogs I checked either , but its a really nice color 

Also the tubular crown with hubcap looing side plus id seen on some years , while a lugged shoulder crown was used exclusively in others.  In 72 the tubular crown showed up again , though in earlier years it was dropped for a lugged crown.  

One I brough back from barnstate to rider came with huge wingnuts on the front axle .   Love the bluemels

Ive enjoyed refurbishing a handful of Records from this era , and if you want some great serial number and catalog info , head to  the Headbadge site by kurt K :





__





						Raleigh Catalog Database Archive
					






					www.kurtkaminer.com


----------



## hopkintonbike (Jan 21, 2020)

So cool, orange is rare but seen from time to time here in Boston, decals are definitely very early 70s, Bluemels are added but the badge on the rear fender is a dealer/owner add on, the Record in this era was the 13 year old's 10 speed alternative to the Schwinn Varsity, frame based on the 3-speed Sports, I am old enough to remember when we all wanted an exotic Raleigh drop bar and the Record was the one our parents could afford, Alvit and all....Todd

Edit, I may stand corrected but I don't think I remember the Record having center pull Weinmanns either, the one thing that does pop up here in Boston from time to time is the European-spec Raleighs, its possible that the center pulls and fenders were standard for sale in Britain or the continent, here is a "Team Record" that was made for the western Europe market around 1979 that I have ben trying to sell for a while.........


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 21, 2020)

you won't see my silver International in catalogs, either.  Frame is dated '74, but the color never appeared in a Raleigh catalog.

here's the best website for dating Raleigh frames by serial number - http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_serials.html


----------



## Mr.RED (Jan 22, 2020)

I have a friend who was in the Boston bike industry in the 70's and 80's. The story behind the Raleigh Team Records or Record Team is Raleigh accidentally shipped 500 of the Team Records to Boston in the late 70's. The bike shops who received the bikes were suppose to ship them back but worked out a deal with Raleigh and just sold them here in Boston. I own a Team Record but its far from original.


----------



## hopkintonbike (Jan 22, 2020)

I heard basically the same story, maybe that they were intentionally sent here because of the strength of the Boston Raleigh market and possible an excess of year-end supply over in Europe, my further understanding was that the kids from Netherlands or Belgium where the Raleigh professional riders came from were big on having a bike that matched the team colors, and its important to also accept that these Record bikes are far from the professional bikes that sell for huge money when they come to market


----------

